# seltsamer Goldfisch oder was anderes?



## Ansaj (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
ich beobachte schon seit diesem Frühjahr einen kleinen __ Goldfisch (Nachzucht aus 2013), der optisch anders aussieht, als alles, was ich je im Teich hatte. Im Wasser sieht er dunkelblau aus. Ich habe den Fisch rausgefangen und dabei festgestellt, dass der Bauch orange ist und die Schuppen recht groß für einen Goldi. Barteln habe ich nicht erkannt. Im Teich habe ich Koi und Goldfische (auch __ Shubunkin und Sarasa). Könnte mein seltsamer Goldfisch einfach eine Laune der Natur sein oder gehört er einer anderen Fischart an? Vielleicht sogar ein Hybrid?
Würde mich über Meinungen und noch mehr über Wissen freuen 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## lotta (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo Ansaj,

Ich habe auch solche Exemplare, aus der Laichzeit 2012 im Teich.
Die letztjährigen Kleinen, haben sich bereits umgefärbt, aber was sind diese Anderen?
Ich versuche seit Tagen, 
einen davon zu erwischen, aber ich kann sie nicht rausfangen.
Drum gibt es nur ganz schlechte Fotos.

Mein Besatz, ist deinem sehr ähnlich.
Angepasst an meine Teichgröße.

Drum hänge ich mich mal bei deinem Thread mit an.
Ich hoffe, das geht in Ordnung.
Bine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Ansaj,

so was hab ich auch noch nie gesehen.
Ein Spiegel-__ Goldfisch.
Da ist sicher irgendwas in den Genen die für den Schuppenaufbau zuständig sind schiefgelaufen wie es in der Vergangenheitja auch mal beim Karpfen stattgefunden haben muß (die großen Schuppen des Spiegelkarpfens sind ja auch irgendwann mal aufgetaucht.). Das Exemplar würde ich mal behalten und schauen ob er den "Defekt" behält und vererbt. Könnte den Grundstock für ne neue Goldfischvariante liefern 

MfG Frank


----------



## Ansaj (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Bine,
klar kannst du dich mit anhängen. Ich habe auch nie Erfolg einen spezifischen Fisch zu fangen. Dieser ging mir nur mit __ Senke und viel Glück ins Netz.
Ansaj


----------



## Ansaj (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Frank und alle Mitleser,
an eine Mutation hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Ich habe dazu aber etwas auf Englisch gefunden: http://www.solidgoldfish.com/2013/02/hammerscales-mirrorscales-and-leather.html
Also könnte es tatsächlich ein Spiegel-__ Goldfisch sein, wie toll 
Doch auch dort besteht die Möglichkeit eines Koi-Goldfisch-Mischlings. Mal sehen, wie er sich entwickelt.
Kann ich denn jetzt ausschließen, dass der Fisch eine andere Art ist und durch Pflanzen/Vögel in den Teich gekommen ist? Wäre das der Fall, würde ich ein neue Zuhause suchen, damit er nicht alleine unter Koi und Goldis ist. Aber so kommt er morgen wohl zurück in den Teich.
Grüße
Ansaj


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juli 2014)

Hi Ansaj,

das ist zu 100% ein __ Goldfisch, die Schuppenzahl stimmt trotz der großen immer noch. Ne Kreuzung Goldfisch-Karpfen sollte man ausschleißen können. Es wurden schon so viele Kreuzungsversuche der Arten durchgeführt, kamen aber noch nie lebensfähige Bruten bei heraus

MfG Frank


----------



## Ansaj (24. Juli 2014)

Okay, danke. Dann bin ich froh über meinen seltenen Goldi (besonders da mein gelb-weißer gerade ausbleicht...)
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Juli 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Ansaj,
> das ist zu 100% ein __ Goldfisch, die Schuppenzahl stimmt trotz der großen immer noch. Ne Kreuzung Goldfisch-Karpfen sollte man ausschleißen können. Es wurden schon so viele Kreuzungsversuche der Arten durchgeführt, kamen aber noch nie lebensfähige Bruten bei heraus


Hm, die Aussage das keine Lebensfähigen Bruten entstehen passt nicht zum Goldfisch! Da verwechselst du was. Der Goldfisch hat die seltene Fähigkeit zu gynogenetischer Fortpflanzung. Der Goldfischlaich muss nur von einem Sperma einer Karpfenart befruchtet werden, welches die Entwicklung anzustößt. Somit, um lebensfähige Goldfische zu produzieren. Das wird besonders bei der Hochzucht der Goldfische genutzt. Ob und in wie weit da dann Gene des anstoßenden Sperma übernommen werden kann ich nicht sagen.

Bei dem besonderen Goldfisch kann aber auch nur ein Gen wieder zum ausbruch gekommen sein, welches im Hintergrund schlummerte. In einem Teich voller Goldfische kann auf einmal ein Jungtier mit den geteilten Gabelschwanz eines Schleierschwanzes auftauchen ohne das da jemals Schleierschwänze im Teich wahren. Körperform und Farbe Goldfisch. Da ist nur mal irgendwo in der Ahnenreihe der Goldfische ein __ Schleierschwanz gewesen und schon passiert sowas.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2014)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Hm, die Aussage das keine Lebensfähigen Bruten entstehen passt nicht zum __ Goldfisch! Da verwechselst du was. Der Goldfisch hat die seltene Fähigkeit zu gynogenetischer Fortpflanzung. Der Goldfischlaich muss nur von einem Sperma einer Karpfenart befruchtet werden, welches die Entwicklung anzustößt. Somit, um lebensfähige Goldfische zu produzieren. Das wird besonders bei der Hochzucht der Goldfische genutzt. Ob und in wie weit da dann Gene des anstoßenden Sperma übernommen werden kann ich nicht sagen.



Hi Totto,

Du verwechselst da was. Nicht der Goldfisch sondern der __ Giebel besitzt diese sehr ungewöhnliche Möglichkeit zur Vermehrung . Da es hier keine Giebelmilchner gibt (die sind auch in Osteuropa kaum anzutreffen) suchen Giebelrogner andere laichende Karpfenfische auf und laichen mit im Getümmel ab Das Sperma der andere Cyprinidenmännchen (z.B. Goldfische, Karpfen, Karauschen) regt den Giebellaich zur weiteren Entwicklung an, aber da es dabei zu keinerlei Befruchtung (Verschmelzung der unterschiedlichen Gene) kommt sind die Nachkommen alles Klone der Muttertiere.
Eine Zucht kann man so einer Vermehrungstrategie überhaupt nicht betreiben da man ja bei einer Zucht immer das Erbgut von speziell ausgesuchten Elterntieren mischen tut um ganz bestimmte Ergebnisse zu erhalten

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juli 2014)

Gerade weil Geibel und __ Goldfisch dieses können wird der Goldfisch unter _Carassius gibelio_ forma _auratus _geführt. Wobei Haustiere eigendlich keine eigene Bezeichnung bekommen. Die frühere Annahme das Goldfische von der __ Karausche abstammen wurde schon durch klassische morphometrische Untersuchungen wiederlegt.

Dieses Klonen der Muttertiere wir auch in der Hochzucht der Goldfische genutzt um eben identische Zuchtstämme aufzubauen bzw. besonders wertige Tiere zum veräußern zu bekommen. So wurd es mir mal erklärt. Also vielle gleiche Weibchen, welche mit unterschiedlichen Männchen verpaart werden, um den Genstamm schnell aufzubauen oder so.

Personlich würde ich im Goldfisch forum mal nachfragen. Vielleicht schmeißt du dann die nächste Teichtreffens Party, weil dir ein verrückter Züchter eine Unsumme für den Fisch geboten hat.


----------



## paulo (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bine



lotta schrieb:


> Die letztjährigen Kleinen, haben sich bereits umgefärbt, aber was sind diese Anderen?



Manchmal kann es ziemlich lange dauert mit dem "verfärben".
Bei mir hat sich dieses Jahr ein schwarz-roter __ Goldfisch, der 2 Jahre so kurios gefärbt war, komplett verfärbt, ist also von den anderen nicht mehr zu unterscheiden.

Sie verfärben sich gleich, später, nur halb, noch später oder gar nicht; eine Laune der Natur eben! 
Aber immer spannend zu beobachten und dass macht dieses Hobby ja auch so interessant, oder? 

Gruß, Paul


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2014)

Hi Totto,

die Abstammung des Goldfisches ist auch heute von Ichthylogen immer noch nicht geklärt. Man geht inzwischen auch davon aus das es nicht einen __ Giebel sondern mehrere eigenständige Giebel-Arten sind die höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch eine ganz  eigenständige Familie bilden (gar nicht zu den Karauschen (Carassius) gehört

das der __ Goldfisch nicht von der __ Karausche abstammen konnte ist nicht neu, das weiß man schon seit über 200 Jahren da es die europäische  Karausche in China z.Z der ersten Goldfischzuchten um 900 noch nicht gab

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (25. Juli 2014)

hallo Paul



paulo schrieb:


> Manchmal kann es ziemlich lange dauert mit dem "verfärben".


Das ist mir schon bewusst, ich habe auch einige noch ganz schwarze,
eindeutige Goldis im Teich.

Aber eben auch welche, die von den ersten Wochen ab ,
schon einen auffälligen, neongelben Fleck auf der "__ Nase" hatten, die färben sich eher blaugrau(hell)
und welche mit einer (von Anfang an) Art braunen Maske... und das schon seit 2 Jahren,
sie wachsen viel schneller, als die Goldis.
Auch die Körperform ist anders als bei den wildfarbenen Jungen.

Die schwarz/rot Umfärbungen konnte ich schon mehrfach beobachten, das sieht aber völlig anders aus.

Seit Tagen, versuche ich einen Fisch dieser "Serie",
aus dem Teich zu bekommen,
aber die sind so schnell, ich habe einfach keine Chance.
Sollte es mir wider Erwarten doch demnächst noch gelingen,
möchte ich euch gerne die Fotos zeigen.
Grüße Bine
P.S. schau dir nochmal meine Fotos an, ich meine nicht den rot/schwarzen , sondern rechts davon


----------



## paulo (25. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bine



lotta schrieb:


> schau dir nochmal meine Fotos an, ich meine nicht den rot/schwarzen , sondern rechts davon


ich weiß, deswegen:





paulo schrieb:


> Sie verfärben sich gleich, später, nur halb, noch später oder gar nicht; eine Laune der Natur eben!



Wie schon geschrieben behalten manche einfach die Wildfärbung!  
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwarzer-goldfisch.36515/

Paul


----------



## lotta (25. Juli 2014)

Ich schrieb ja, 
ich habe auch schwarze Goldfische im Teich.
Aber diese, von denen ich hier rede, sind nicht schwarz, 
sondern haben einen Neonfarbenen Kopf/Nasenbereich und sind eben eher silbergrau und bläulich... na ja, vielleicht wird es mit einem besseren Foto klarer.
Danke für deine Antworten


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Juli 2014)

Ich habe 4 Goldfische im Teich die als unter 10 mm Fischchen schon Farbe zeigten. Farbe wie ein __ Shubunkin, mit Rot, Blau und schwarzen Punkten....habe bald über eine Stunde dabei gesessen bei meiner Verwandschaft die mittels Aquarien Kescher und Teesieb aus dem Teich zu bekommen. Hatte gedacht könnten erster Koinachwuchs sein. Bis dahin dachte ich immer alle Goldfische färben sich erst später um. Nicht schon in der größe eines frisch geborenen Guppys. Dann extra ins Aufzuchtbecken im Aquarium meiner Kinder, ..... da hatte ich ersten verdacht, könten auch Shubunkin sein. Hatte irgendwo keine Barteln, gut bei der Größe kaum sichbar aber irgendwo passten die Jungfische eher in die Goldi Optik. Junge Goldies habe ich schon einige aufgezogen im Aquarium. Naja, wenigstens Shubunkin dachte ich mir.....nach so einen guten halben Jahr blau/rot/schwarz färbten die sich dann doch um )-:
Jetzt habe ich 1 weißen und drei rote Goldfische.

Die sind jetzt ca. 3 Jahre alt in meinem Teich gelandet, weil ich wissen wollte, ob die vier auch wieder Junge produzieren, welche gleich Farbe zeigen....
So wie die aber im Frühjahr hinter den Koi her schwänzelten glaube ich aber es sind vier Milchner.


----------



## lotta (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo

also Rausfangen war Fehlanzeige.
Doch bat ich meine Tochter, um den Versuch besserer Bilder.
Die Ausbeute möchte ich euch nicht vorenthalten.

Hier also mal der Fisch, welcher sich eher in die silber/grau/blau Richtung färbt:
 

Und dann mal unsere "Nasenbären"... 
so sehen sie schon seit über 2 Jahren aus,( der Nasenfleck, war schon bei den 1cm Fischen zu sehen, drum habe ich sie behalten) und sie wachsen wie der Teufel.
            

Meiner Meinung nach, sind das doch keine ganz normalen Goldfische ?
Die Goldis aus dem selben Jahr, sind nur halb so groß und bereits orange oder schwarz rot oder eben ganz schwarz.

Vielleicht fällt euch noch etwas dazu ein?
Danke
Bine


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juli 2014)

Hallo Bine!
bin mir zwar nicht sicher, aber ich habe gestern genau so einen Fisch in meinem Teich entdeckt, aber er ist noch sehr scheu und kommt noch nicht mit den anderen fressen, daher war noch kein Foto möglich. Er ist etwa 8 cm lang und dieses scheue Verhalten kenne ich von den im Teich geborenen Goldies immer dann, wenn sie sich von dunkel auf hell umfärbten. Trauen sich noch nicht aus ihrer Kinderstube im Gebüsch.  Das legt sich aber irgendwann. Ich kann mir das nur so erklären,  dass es ein Nachkomme meiner gelben Komet-Goldfische ist.hattest oder hast Du solche im Teich?
Bald werden Du und ich es hoffentlich erfahren!
lg ina


----------



## lotta (26. Juli 2014)

Na Ina, 
da wünsche ich uns beiden Glück, dass es bald soweit ist...
Ich warte schon seit 2 Jahren, auf die Erleuchtung.
Meine kommen frech zum Fressen , auch an die Hand.
Nur wenn ich den Kescher auch nur anschaue, dann sind sie flink wie die Wiesel... weg!

Habe eben bei Mandys Thread ein Foto entdeckt, welches mich aufhorchen hat lassen
ich klau es mir einfach mal für diesen Thread hier







 Mandys Nachzucht

       meine Andersartigen.


Da sind doch Ähnlichkeiten zu erkennen,
oder hab ich was am Auge?

Ich bin ja wirklich sehr gespannt, ob noch jemand was dazu zu sagen hat.
Erwartungsvolle Bine


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juli 2014)

Ja das ist mir vorhin auch aufgefallen, als ich Mandys Bilder anschaute. Aber der Figur nach glaube ich trotzdem eher an Goldfische. ..hast Du denn Koi im Teich?


----------



## lotta (26. Juli 2014)

Hi Ina,
ja ich habe aktuell 2 Koi im Teich.
In dem Laichjahr dieser Jungfische,
hatte ich einen weiteren Koi im Teich,
welcher mir kurz nach der Laicherei verstorben ist, einfach so.

Beim Händler, war nach der Untersuchung nichts krankhaftes an Ihm/Ihr  festzustellen.

Also frage ich mich, ob da doch eine Kreuzung möglich war?
Bine


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juli 2014)

Hm Kreuzung glaub ich nicht. Aber vielleicht kleine Koi, nur sind noch gar keine Barteln zu sehen...


----------



## lotta (26. Juli 2014)

Nee, 
echte Koi sicher nicht, 
aber richtige Goldis oder Shubis eben auch nicht
so ...... ...


----------



## ina1912 (26. Juli 2014)

Dann musst Du wohl oder übel Geduld üben 
entweder auf Barteln warten oder aufs Umfärben!
einige meiner orangenen und weissen Goldies sind schon seit zwei Jahren am Umfärben, sind noch immer zweifarbig und kommen überhaupt nicht aus dem Knick. Aber bisher hat es noch jeder geschafft, einen ganz dunklen habe ich gar nicht mehr. Bei dem jetzigen bin ich sehr gespannt, denn bisher hatte ich weder Nachwuchs von den gelben noch von den __ Shubunkin..
druecke Dir die Daumen, dass es noch diesen Sommer was wird!
lg ina


----------



## lotta (26. Juli 2014)

Umfärben , 

 

sowie ganz schwarz,

 

hab ich auch z.Zt. im Teich.
Wie spannend das alles ist


Aber was sind die "Nasenbären" nur für Exemplare?


----------



## lotta (27. Juli 2014)

Hallo
Hat wirklich niemand einen ähnlichen Jungfisch, 
in seinem "Koi - Goldi - Kombiteich"?
Würde mich wirklich brennend interessieren.
Gruß Bine


----------



## Kamilah (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hab jetzt festgestellt, dass Koile, der hier bei mir rumschwimmt, definitiv ein Goldi-Koi-Hybrid sein muß. Er sieht von der Form her aus wie ein Koi, hat aber nur zwei gaaaanz winzinge Barteln, die man kaum erkennen kann. Er wächst im Gegensatz zu den Shubis recht schnell und ist inzwischen größer als die größte Sarassadame, die ich hier haben. Der Bursche müßte jetzt so ca. 20cm haben. Wenn er beim Füttern zwischen den anderen auftaucht, sieht es immer aus, als würde Moby Dick auftauchen, weil er, im Gegensatz zu den anderen, einen recht breiten Kopf und eben das unterständige Maul hat


----------



## lotta (28. Juli 2014)

Ah,
siehste Kamilah, 
so sieht das bei uns auch aus, Moby - Dick ist treffend


----------



## Kamilah (28. Juli 2014)

Leider ist der Bursche etwas scheu, aber wenn ich ihn mal vor die Kamera kriege, mache ich mal ein paar Fotos. Rausfangen will ich ihn dafür nicht unbedingt, so viel Streß muß nun auch nicht sein


----------



## Kamilah (28. Juli 2014)

War eben mal draussen, der Bub ist aber etwas kamerascheu 
Koile war im Frühjahr, als ich ihn gekauft habe, genau so klein wie die Shubis, inzwischen hat er alle überholt.

  

Leider alles etwas unscharf 

  

Viel ist nicht zu erkennen, aber ich denke man sieht schon deutlich, dass er größer ist als alle anderen.
Hier ist die Sarassadame zu sehen, die eigentlich immer dir größte war, aber gegen Koile wirkt sie wirklich winzig.
 

Wie geschrieben: Er hat zwei Minibarteln, die man kaum erkennen kann. Nur wenn man weiß, worauf man achten muß, kann man die erahnen.

Ich hab den Burschen übrigens als Shubi gekauft, zu Hause fielen mir dann diese Minibarteln auf. Aber eben nur zwei davon, das war schon damals zu erkennen. Und die scheinen auch nicht wirklich "mitzuwachsen".

Bin echt gespannt, wie Koilchen sich noch entwickelt


----------



## Ansaj (28. Juli 2014)

Hi Kamilah,
schöner Fisch, dein Koile. Hat Ähnlichkeiten mit meinen zwei Koi, die ich vor 3 Jahren aus einem anderen Teich übernommen habe. Die wachsen nicht gerade gut, aber mir gefallen sie trotzdem. 

Mein Spiegel-Goldi freut sich, zurück im Teich zu sein und frisst ordentlich. Den gebe ich nicht mehr her. Bin echt gespannt, wie er sich entwickelt. 

@ Bine:
Halte uns mal auf den Laufenden mit deinen "seltsamen" Fischen. Vielleicht verändert sich da ja noch was mit der Zeit...

Grüße
Ansaj


----------



## Thundergirl (28. Juli 2014)

Hey,

also ich habe seit vielen Jahren auch solche Hybriden im Teich. Sehen aus wie Koi, haben aber keine Barteln. Müssten jetzt um die 35 cm groß sein und sind nach wie vor silbergrau.


----------



## lotta (28. Juli 2014)

Hey Nicole,
hast du Fotos von diesen Exemplaren?
Das würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren.

Liebe Grüße 
und einmal Kuscheln, für Gajendra.
Bine


----------



## Kamilah (28. Juli 2014)

Hi Bine,

ich finde auch, dass er optisch wie ein Koi aussieht, nur fehlen ihm die Barteln. Und er paßt irgendwie zu keiner Koi-Farbkategorie. Er färbt sich derzeit auch lustig um, der blaugraue Rückenstreifen wird immer weniger, der Kopf scheint aber weiß zu bleiben. Wenn er so weiter macht, ist er irgendwann gelb mit weißem Kopf 

Hi Nicole,

da würde ich auch gerne Bilder sehen. Entweder findet man bei google kaum Bilder von Hybriden, oder ich bin zu blöd die zu finden


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen ihr zwei,

klar gibt es von den beiden Fotos. Muss heute abend mal zu Hause auf dem Rechner noch mal schauen. Aber eins kann ich schon mal liefern...

... oder auch nicht. (Finde jetzt auf die schnelle nicht, wie man Bilder aus dem Album anfügt. Das war vorher einfacher) Schaut mal in mein Album. Da sind die zwei drin. 

Ansonsten gibt es Bilder heute abend.


----------



## Kamilah (29. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Nicole 

Ich war gerade mal in deinem Album - WOW! Schöne Fische hast du da 

Kann es sein, dass die Hybriden schlanker sind als normale Koi?


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juli 2014)

Nein würde ich nicht sagen, die Körperform ist den echten Koi sehr ähnlich. Schaut euch mal das Foto von Beethoven an, bei ihm ist die Koiform deutlich zu sehen. Verdi ist der 2. dazu bei dem auch keine Barteln gewachsen sind. Und Mozart ist der 3. aus dem gleichen Jahrgang, der hat 2 kleine Barteln und ist schoko-braun. Wobei seine Körperform anders ist als die der anderen beiden. In dem Jahr hatte ich aber noch weitere dieser Nachzuchten, die ich leider töten musste, da sie einen immer dickeren Bauch bekamen, der dann teilweise auch aufgerissen war. Beethoven und Verdi sind die 2 letzten davon. Danach hatte ich nur 1x richtige Koi-Nachzuchten, aber seitdem war dann gar kein Nachwuchs mehr. Zwar einmal bei den Goldfischen, aber die kamen beim Laichen nicht mit den Koi in Kontakt.


----------



## Alfii147 (29. Juli 2014)

Sieht aus wie die Shusui Koi-Variante


Kamilah schrieb:


> Hi Bine,
> 
> ich finde auch, dass er optisch wie ein Koi aussieht, nur fehlen ihm die Barteln. Und er paßt irgendwie zu keiner Koi-Farbkategorie. Er färbt sich derzeit auch lustig um, der blaugraue Rückenstreifen wird immer weniger, der Kopf scheint aber weiß zu bleiben. Wenn er so weiter macht, ist er irgendwann gelb mit weißem Kopf



Kommt doch "fast" an einen Shusui hin, dein Koile.


----------



## Kamilah (29. Juli 2014)

Hi Fabian,

aber eben nur "fast" 
Und der Rückenstreifen, der doch, wenn ich das richtig verstehe, bei einem Shusui vorhanden sein müsste, färbt sich bei Koile immer mehr in gelb-orange um.
Wäre ja dann doch kein Shusui mehr, oder?

Wobei mir das eigentlich auch egal ist, er ist ein hübscher 

Hi Nicole,

die sind aber kleiner geblieben als "normale" Koi?


----------



## Thundergirl (29. Juli 2014)

Naja das lässt sich so schlecht sagen. Koi wachsen ja nunmal auch alle unterschiedlich. Sie die größer als Goldfische, denke so um die 40 cm hat Beethoven. Verdi ist etwas kleiner. Ich muss aber auch dazu sagen, dass ich sparsam füttere. Denke alle meine Koi könnten größer sein, wenn sie mehr zu fressen bekommen hätten.


----------



## lotta (9. Aug. 2014)

So ihr Lieben,
Ich konnte mal einen der "Neonnasenkandidaten", rausfangen und einige (leider auch nicht ganz tolle) Fotos machen.
Den speziellen hellgraublauen Fisch, habe ich leider nicht erwischt.

 

 

     

So hat bei mir nach 2 Jahren noch nie ein __ Goldfisch ausgesehen.


----------



## lotta (9. Aug. 2014)

Vor 2 Jahren, sah er noch so aus:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldfischbabys-so-unterschiedlich.37610/#post-409598


----------



## lotta (10. Aug. 2014)

Ich versuche es nochmal:
habe heute noch einige Knirpse rausgefangen (immernin schon locker 12 cm und mehr cm groß)

Sind das wirklich normale Goldfische?

Morgen gehen sie zum Fischhändler, (der nimmt sie mir freundlicherweise ab),
da ich meinen Bestand nicht vergrößern möchte.

                      
Hat denn jemand eine Idee dazu?
Darüber würde ich mich wirklich freuen.
Bine


----------



## Ansaj (11. Aug. 2014)

Hi Bine,
ich würde schon sagen, dass es Goldis sind. Aber du hast recht, ganz eindeutig ist es nicht. Vielleicht kann der Händler sie besser bestimmen.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## lotta (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ansaj
und @all  welche es noch interessiert.

Heute habe ich 5 meiner "Besonderen" abgegeben.

Der Händler sah in meinen Behälter und meinte:
Ah, heute bringen Sie mir Koi?


Nee, ich dachte eher wildfarbene Goldfische?


Also Goldfische sind das nicht,
aber Sie haben recht, die haben ja wirklich keine Barteln.
So was hab ich ja noch nie gesehen!
Sehen von der Färbung her,
aber eher aus wie Koi.

Nach 15 min hat er sie in sein AQ gesetzt und wir haben sie uns nochmal
durch die Scheibe von der Seite her angeschaut.
Dann kam die Frage:
Haben Sie sonst noch Spiegelkarpfen oder sonstige Karpfen im Teich?

Nein, eben nicht...
Hybriden?
Möglich, meinte er ... spannend.
(Er will sie gut beobachten (die sind alle schon um die 15 cm) und sehen, was sich daraus dann noch entwickelt)

2 solcher Exemplare, habe ich noch im Teich...
Ich werde sie auch weiter beobachten
und wenn ihr möchtet,
gerne weiter darüber berichten.

Hier noch 3 (leider wieder unscharfe) Abschiedsfotos.
       
Wenn noch jemand Ideen oder Meinungen dazu hat, immer gerne
Gruß Bine


----------



## DbSam (12. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Bine,

wir möchten.  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Kamilah (12. Aug. 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## Ansaj (12. Aug. 2014)

Ich auch.
Wäre ja mal toll, etwas Licht ins Dunkel um Goldi-Koi-Hybriden zu bringen. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Moonlight (12. Aug. 2014)

Also das interessiert mich auch...wo es doch immer heißt, Koi und Goldi können sich nicht paaren. Aber Du hast recht, sie sehen nicht wie typische Goldis aus, eher wie diese Kin Kabuto ( Koi). Wo auch immer die herkommen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Aug. 2014)

Hi Bine,

der Schuppenzahl nach sind deine keine Goldfische, aber auch keine Koi. Sie liegen dazwischen, was für Hybriden jedenfalls recht typisch ist.
Ganz unmöglich sind Kreuzungen aber nicht, in den letzten Jahren sind nach Googlerecherche auch schon einige Koi/__ Goldfisch-Kreuzungen in Flüssen/Seen gefangen worden (die da wohl von "tierlieben Freunden" ausgesetzt wurden)
Habe oben zwar geschrieben das es früher schon vielerlei Versuche gab Goldfische und Karpfen zu kreuzen, das aber nie lebensfähige Junge ergab (allerdings waren das damals auch immer die "fetten" Hochzuchtkarpfen der Teichwirtschaft und keine __ Wildkarpfen da es zu diesen Zeiten (vor 30-40 Jahren) noch so gut wie keine Koi in Deutschland gab).
Scheinbar sind ist die "Wildform" Koi, da außer auf Farbe züchterich noch fast unbearbeitet, eher in der Lage zur Hybridisierung. Man muß aber auch bedenken das eine Haltung von vielen verschiedenen Fischarten auf sehr beschränktem Raum (Gartenteiche/Aquarien) sehr viel eher zu ner Hybridisierung führen kann als ein Naturgewässer. Sehr bekannt ist so was bei Haltern von Malawibuntbarschen

MfG Frank


----------



## Kamilah (14. Aug. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Ganz unmöglich sind Kreuzungen aber nicht, in den letzten Jahren sind nach Googlerecherche auch schon einige Koi/__ Goldfisch-Kreuzungen in Flüssen/Seen gefangen worden (die da wohl von "tierlieben Freunden" ausgesetzt wurden)



MoinMoin 

Dass Kreuzungen nicht unmöglich sind, sieht man an meinem Koile - definitiv nur zwei gaaaanz kurze Barteln, also kein wirklicher Koi, aber für einen Goldi jetzt schon viel zu groß und die Körperform ist die vom Koi. Allerdings hat der Bub eben keine Wildfarbe. Heller Kopf, ansonsten gelb-hellorange, mit einem blaugrauen Streifen auf dem Rücken, der aber nicht durchgehend ist, sondern sich an einigen Stellen inzwischen auch gelb-hellorange einfärbt.

LG
Kam.


----------



## Kamilah (14. Aug. 2014)

Hab heute nochmal mit der Kamera auf der Lauer gelegen - gar nicht so einfach.

Hier nochmal zwei Bilder von Koile. Wie man sieht: Keine Barteln, aber ansonsten doch ziemlich Koi.
  

Und nochmal von der Seite
  

Und das hier ist unser Neuzugang: Mütze.
Hat, genau wie Koile damals, zwei gaaanz kurze Barteln. Aber der Bursche ist ja noch klein, vielleicht isser ja tatsächlich ein Koi.


----------



## lotta (14. Aug. 2014)

Kamilah,
zumindest sind deine beiden auch keine Goldfische.

@ Frank,
danke dass du deine Einschätzung ein weiteres Mal
überdacht hast.

Ich war heute nochmal in der Fischabteilung,
traf dort die Kollegin des netten Fischverkäufers.
Auch sie war fasziniert von den "Neuen" welche ich vor einigen Tagen vorbei gebracht habe.
Ihr erster Eindruck war auch Koi,
nach der Anmerkung des Kollegen (keine Barteln), hat sie ihren Fehler dann bemerkt.
Aber SOWAS, hat sie auch noch nie gesehen und findet die Fische ganz klasse.

Glücklicherweise, habe ich ja 2 aus meinem Teich noch nicht erwischt,
dann werde ich sie also mal behalten und weiter beobachten.

Bin auch sehr gespannt Kamilah,
wie sich deine beiden weiterentwickeln und ob die Minibarteln noch länger werden

Gruß Bine


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Aug. 2014)

Für wieviel werden diese dann im Geschäft verkauft, wenn man fragen darf.?
Gar nicht schlecht für die Leute die "robustere Koi" wollen 

Behalte die 2 nur mal, haben die auch schon ihre 15 cm erreicht wie die abgegebenen ?
Bei uns gibt es sowas leider nicht, das Geschäfte fremde Tiere annehmen.


----------



## lotta (14. Aug. 2014)

Ja Alfii,
die verbliebenen Fische in meinem Teich,
haben auch diese Größe und ich werde sie weiter beobachten und natürlich behalten.

Ich habe keine Ahnung, welcher Preis da gilt.
Ich habe nichts dafür bekommen,
bin aber froh, dass ich die überzähligen Fische dort abgeben darf.
Ich wüsste nicht , wo ich sie sonst unterbringen könnte.

Nun bin ich ja seit diesem Frühjahr, die stolze Besitzerin zweier __ Sonnenbarsche,
welche sich hoffentlich die evtl. entstehende Überpopulation schmecken lassen werden.

Und für den weiteren Notfall im kommenden Jahr (falls es doch einige in einem Versteck geschafft haben sollten),
gibts ja noch meinen netten, jungen Fischhändler.

Gruß Bine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Aug. 2014)

Hi,

so interessant solche Bastarde auch sein mögen, Hybriden sollten nie weitergegeben werden.

Zum Glück nur sind gattungsübergreifenden Hybriden bisher immer impotent gewesen

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (14. Aug. 2014)

Frank, 
warum dürfen diese netten, hübschen Exemplare nicht weitergegeben werden?
Vor allem, wenn sie sowiso impotent sind?
Da dürfen sie doch irgend jemandem, mit evtl. kleinem Teich eine Freude machen 
und haben noch den positiven Nebeneffekt, 
sich eben nicht weiter zu vermehren?!

Magst Du mir Dein Argument noch weiter erklären, damit ich es nachvollziehen kann?

Was für eine Möglichkeit wäre mir sonst geblieben, 
doch nicht etwa , sie zu eliminieren?
Gruß Bine


----------



## Kamilah (15. Aug. 2014)

Für Koile habe ich 6,99 Euro bezahlt, er wurde als Shubi verkauft.
Mütze haben wir als Koi gekauft und 9,99 Euro gezahlt. Sind beide von Hornbach.

Warum man die Hybriden nicht weitergeben soll würde mich auch interessieren. Sind doch hübsche Tiere und haben, wie alle anderen auch, ihre Daseinsberechtigung.

Den Begriff "Bastarde" finde ich übrigens sehr unschön.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Aug. 2014)

Hi Kamilah,

warum man so was nicht weitergegeben soll
Durch so was können unter bestimmten Umständen ganze über Jahrzehnte aufgebaute Fischbestände verdorben/vernichtet werden. In der Aquaristik ist das schon seit Jahren eine ziemliche Katastrophe geworden. 
Erschreckende Beispiele sind da z.B. Malawibuntbarsche, vor allem wenn es sich dann auch noch um zeugungsfähige Hybriden handelt - darum hab ich ja oben schon geschrieben gattungsübergreifende Hybriden nicht sehr nah verwandter Arten sind zum Glück im allgemeinen impotent

MfG Frank


----------



## Tottoabs (15. Aug. 2014)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Durch so was können unter bestimmten Umständen ganze über Jahrzehnte aufgebaute Fischbestände verdorben/vernichtet werden. In der Aquaristik ist das schon seit Jahren eine ziemliche Katastrophe geworden.


Du bist mir nicht böse wenn ich das anders sehe....besonders in der Aquaristik. 
Die Zucht von Fischen und besonders auch die gattungsübergreifende Zucht hat in der Aquaristik schon einige schöne Fische hervor gebracht. So ist der schöne rote Schwertträger eine Kreuzung der grünen Normalform des  Schwertträgers mit dem roten Platys. 

Das Fische nicht wieder ausgewildert werden versteht sich hoffentlich von selbst. Wobei besonders Goldfische wirklich heufig in Flüssen und Seen geworfen werden. In meiner Zeit als Angler habe ich aber nie einen solchen Fisch gefangen, wenn in den Gewässern auch __ Raubfische sind. Da sind diese Fische wohl durch ihre Farbe und die möglicherweise unvorsichtige Art schnell Fischfutter.


----------



## lotta (15. Aug. 2014)

Danke Frank und danke Totto.

@ Frank, was hätte ich also Deiner Meinung nach mit meinen Fischen machen sollen, sie keulen?
Ich habe mir eben mal die verschiedenen Formen, des "sanften" Keulens ,
auf einer Aquarienseite durchgelesen.
Meine Fische waren ja nicht krank, sind sehr hübsch und haben doch deshalb sicher eine Daseinsberechtigung?!
Nur leider nicht mehr in meinem Teich, da ich einen Überbesatz absolut vermeiden möchte.

Sie werden doch niemandem schaden, 
wenn sich jemand findet der Freude und Spaß an ihnen hat. *

@Totto, dass Zierfische in kein Naturgewässer gehören, versteht sich ja hoffentlich von selbst.
Ich denke auch, dass man evtl. der Natur ohne menschliches Eingreifen, 
sicher hübsche Exemplare oder gar neue Fischarten zu verdanken hat.

Wie auch bei anderen Tieren sich artverwandte  Rassen einfach vermischen KÖNNEN, nicht müssen.
Darf das doch auch in der Teich-Fischwelt auch vorkommen.

Bei der Hundezucht weiß ich,
dass oftmals eben die nicht Reinrassigen, 
stabiler und weniger anfällig für gewisse Krankheiten sind.

* Siehe bei Interesse auch hierzu den Wiki Artikel :  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybride

Danke für diese interessante Diskussion
Bine


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Aug. 2014)

Hi Bine,

wo hat den hier einer was von keulen geschrieben.
auf die einfachste Lösung für deine beiderlei Probleme kommt wieder keiner. Koi/Goldfische abgeben, Hybriden behalten. So bleiben die Hybriden in deinem Teich und die Goldfische/Koi können den Teich net weiterhin mit Nachwuchs zuballern

MfG Frank


----------



## lotta (16. Aug. 2014)

rofl


----------



## Kamilah (3. Sep. 2014)

Nachdem uns gestern der Supergau passiert ist und wir morgens um sieben festgstellen mussten, dass über Nacht der Teich leer gelaufen ist  hab ich Koile mal aus dem bißchen Wasser gefischt, was noch im Teich war.

Er ist gute 20 cm lang, die orangenen Barteln sind winzig, die weißen, die wir gestern dann beim genauen Hinsehen entdeckt haben, sind so kurz, dass sie kaum zu sehen sind.

Was ist der Bursche nun? Ein reiner Koi? Doch ein Hybrid? Ich weiß es echt nicht.

Was mich irritiert hat sind die "Kratzer", die er auf beiden Seiten hat und die man auf den Bildern ja super sehen kann. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo die her sein könnten 
Sind keine Wunden, zumindest nicht mehr - ob es mal welche waren und woher er die hat weiß ich wirklich nicht. Die sind mir so deutlich bisher auch noch nie aufgefallen. Allerdings ist der Bursche auch sehr scheu, von daher ist da meist nix mit genauer ansehen.

  
  
  
  
  

Frage an die Fachleute:
Was denkt ihr? Koi? Und wenn ja, was für einer? Oder doch eher ein Hybrid?

LG aus dem herbstlich kühlen Allgäu


----------



## koile (3. Sep. 2014)

Moin moin
Das ist eindeutig ein Koi !
Aber ob die Streifen von einer Verletzung , oder eine Pigmente störung handelt ?


----------



## Kamilah (3. Sep. 2014)

Moin Koile,

meinste er/sie ist doch ein Koi? Mich irritieren die extrem kurzen Barteln. Andere Koi dieser größe, die ich bisher live gesehen habe, hatten wesentlich längere Barteln. Zumal wirklich nur zwei (orangene) überhaupt zu sehen sind, die weißen sind nur wenige Millimeter lang und die haben wir wirklich erst gestern gesehen, nachdem wir ihn endlich mal näher betrachten konnten.

LG Kam.


----------



## koile (3. Sep. 2014)

Hallo,
Ja ja für mich besteht da kein Zweifel!
Auch bei meinen Koi gibt es Unterschiede zwischen den
Barten,( farben und länge !).


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Sep. 2014)

Hi Kamilah,

das ist wie Gerd schrieb ein Koi - genauer gesagt ein "Shusui" - die Spiegelkarpfenversion des  "Asagi"

MfG Frank


----------



## Ansaj (14. Juni 2015)

Hi alle,
ich wollte mal fragen, wie sich eure "seltsamen" Fische entwickelt haben, nach nun knapp einem Jahr.
Mein Spiegel-__ Goldfisch ist optisch unverändert. Also nach wie vor im Wasser graubläulich mit unregelmäßigen, größeren Schuppen. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Kamilah (14. Juni 2015)

Koile lebt nicht mehr, leider


----------



## Ansaj (14. Juni 2015)

Oh nein, Kamilah. Das tut mir leid. Was ist denn passiert?


----------



## Kamilah (14. Juni 2015)

Diese Kratzer waren wohl doch nicht so gut verheilt, wie ich gedacht hatte.
Sie entzündeten sich und dann setzte sich auch noch ein Pilz drauf. Das hat er leider nicht überlebt


----------



## lotta (14. Juni 2015)

Hallo Kamilah,
schade um den besonderen Spiegelkoi, mir hat er richtig gut gefallen.

@all
Meine außergewöhnlichen Nachzuchten, schwimmen z.T. noch immer beim Fischhändler und sind eindeutig keine Goldfische.
-Körperform, absolut Koi
-fehlende Barteln
-ungewöhnliche Farben.

Im Händlerbecken, kann man sie gut von der Seite beobachten.
Einer ist grausilber glänzend, der Andere hat einen graublau Schimmer, und eine deutlich hellere, hauchdünne Rückenlinie,
alle haben noch immer diese auffällige "Gesichtsmaske".

Auch in meinem Teich entwickeln sich die verbliebenen Fische ungewöhnlich.

Auffällige "Gesichtszeichnung", leuchtender " Nasenfleck". Sie wachsen sehr schnell und erfreuen sich bester Gesundheit.

Von Umfärben oder orange/rot ist nichts zu sehen.

Leider bin ich noch immer nicht schlauer als im Vorjahr 

Liebe Grüße Bine

P.S.Bei Gelegenheit versuche ich mal wieder ein Foto


----------



## Ansaj (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo an alle,
ein kleines Update: mein Spiegel-__ Goldfisch ist nach wie vor wohl auf, er hat sich farblich nicht verändert, ist nur etwas gewachsen. Es gibt auch keine weiteren Fische wie ihn/sie im Teich, also vererbt sich die Mutation (wenn es denn eine ist) nicht weiter, oder er/sie ist infertil. 
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Heidi1960 (28. Juli 2016)

Ich habe solche Fische auch im Teich, Manche haben noch kleine orange Flecken, sind aber ansonsten Komplet braun. Das ist keine Mutation, sondern die Urform der Goldfische. Meine sind so geworden, weil ich die Fische im Naturteich nicht füttere, sondern sie sich fast ausschließlich von Algen ernähren. So nehmen sie mit der Zeit wieder ihre Urfarbe an. Die Brut wird entweder schon braun geboren, oder verfärbt sich nach und nach.


----------



## Ansaj (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo Heidi,
der __ Goldfisch, von dem ich rede, ist nicht braun, sondern dunkelbläulich mit einem oranglichen Bauch und unterschiedlich großen Schuppen. Bilder gibt es im allerersten Beitrag. Ich habe viele Goldfische bei mir, die noch nicht ausgefärbt sind, die gräulich bis bräunlich sind. Aber der von mir betitelte "Spiegel-Goldfisch" ist etwas Besonderes.
Gruß 
Ansaj


----------

